# [Game] Feeding Time



## FeedingTime (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I would like to present my new game called "Feeding Time". It's kind of a puzzle game.



Your job is to feed the little monsters all around the world by rotation and repositioning clouds on the screen. Additionally you can use teleport clouds (works much like in the game "Portal").

The game should work on every Android device starting with version 1.6, screen size should not matter. No shady permissions required, APP2SD supported.

Feel free to try it out, return the game if you don't like it.









Thanks and have fun!

Some screenshots ...

https://androidmarke...itch/ss-480-0-0

https://androidmarke...itch/ss-480-1-0

https://androidmarke...itch/ss-480-7-0


----------

